# Duck Press?



## deker (Aug 10, 2011)

I'd never heard of or seen this before.

Anybody with experience care to share some more detail?

-d


----------



## stereo.pete (Aug 10, 2011)

Deker,

Grant Achatz' new restaurant Next had a Paris 1906 themed menu with a duck dish that used a duck press to create one of the best sauces I have ever had. Not exactly something for the home but it would come in handy in a restaurant that serves large quantities of duck.


----------



## WildBoar (Aug 10, 2011)

Only ever seen one used on TV, but classic French and as stated above supposed to help make tasty sauces. SLT always seems to have one in the store; they sell for ~$2k. Would be interesting to see one made out of mokume...


----------



## ecchef (Aug 10, 2011)

An obsolete piece of equipment from a bygone era.


----------



## wenus2 (Aug 10, 2011)

The person who wrote that aritcle ceratinly presented the device and it's use as only a giant D-bag could. 
Must be one of those people that think meat is stores is harvested from low hanging branches by Santa's elves in the off-season.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 10, 2011)

:hungry:


----------



## Line cooked (Aug 10, 2011)

stereo.pete said:


> Deker,
> 
> Grant Achatz' new restaurant Next had a Paris 1906 themed menu with a duck dish that used a duck press to create one of the best sauces I have ever had. Not exactly something for the home but it would come in handy in a restaurant that serves large quantities of duck.


 
+1 on the sauce....it was silly


----------



## jmforge (Aug 10, 2011)

Very old fashioned. Guess they didn't have thick ziplock bags you could run over with your pickup and fine screen collanders back in 1906.:biggrin:


wenus2 said:


> The person who wrote that aritcle ceratinly presented the device and it's use as only a giant D-bag could.
> Must be one of those people that think meat is stores is harvested from low hanging branches by Santa's elves in the off-season.


----------



## AnxiousCowboy (Aug 11, 2011)

a traditional way to do a salmis is to half roast the bird, carve the meat off, finish cooking it in the sauce, and then finish the sauce with the juice from the press and any liver


----------



## jmforge (Aug 11, 2011)

That sounds a tad gruesome, yet very tasty. :lol2:


AnxiousCowboy said:


> a traditional way to do a salmis is to half roast the bird, carve the meat off, finish cooking it in the sauce, and then finish the sauce with the juice from the press and any liver


----------



## AnxiousCowboy (Aug 11, 2011)

******* said:


> That sounds a tad gruesome, yet very tasty. :lol2:


 
meat is gruesome. Thickening sauce with blood is a technique that's been around a lonnnnngg time, as with liver, most popular with game. We do a more modern variation of a sauce salmis when we do a cote du boef where we sear foie gras and blend it with beef jus. I've also done squab thickened with a liver/butter puree on a few occasions. It's good


----------



## jmforge (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey, that's they case some fish too. A number of the more tasty salt water varieties should NEVER be shown whole to the people who are going to eat them.:lol2:


AnxiousCowboy said:


> meat is gruesome. Thickening sauce with blood is a technique that's been around a lonnnnngg time, as with liver, most popular with game. We do a more modern variation of a sauce salmis when we do a cote du boef where we sear foie gras and blend it with beef jus. I've also done squab thickened with a liver/butter puree on a few occasions. It's good


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 11, 2011)

AnxiousCowboy said:


> I've also done squab thickened with a liver/butter puree on a few occasions. It's good


 
That is such remarkably healthful and nourishing food, I can't even describe the benefits in one post.

A whole game bird, with liver and butter. It's like a nutritionists' wet dream.


----------

